# time to upgrade my co2



## raggamuffin (Nov 11, 2005)

hi all,
i have a 48x13x18 tank that i am having trouble getting consistant co2 levels in. i use a yeast generator bubbling into one of the two eheim 2213 canisters. he problem seems to be that co2 pockets build up in the filter and only enter the tank when the build-up overflows or i rock the canister. i figure a good solution might be to get a good reliable reactor. something along the line of an _aquamedic reactor 1000_? does anyone know
a)if this reactor will fit the 12mm hosing from the filter, and
b)if the eheim 2213 has enough power to dissolve the co2 with this reactor?


----------



## ume026 (Oct 30, 2006)

This is mine, the filter is 2213, the reactor is the one you noticed.

I think is just ok for 2213...... I am going to get a 2224... for my 10g Tank....


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

*CO2 diffuser*

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...y-inline-reactor-plans.html?highlight=Reactor


----------



## raggamuffin (Nov 11, 2005)

thanks for the replies guys.
yeah im not really sure i want to do a diy because if it leaks im afraid ill come home to the contents of my aquarium all over my livingroom floor! i dont really mind buying a reactor.

seems that the aquamedic reactor 1000 need more flow than my filter can provide so what about this one? anyone seen it before? seems awfully cheap...
http://http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eB...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=250050018719&rd=1&rd=1
any other suggestions?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Building a DIY reactor is very easy. And if you use the cement correctly it WILL NOT LEAK.


----------



## raggamuffin (Nov 11, 2005)

ok you guys convinced me. ill give diy a crack.








as seen above i went out today and bought:

pvc tubing 50mm
endcaps and bushes
hose barbs
bioballs 
teflon tape
mounting brackets 
6mm airline adpters

so i can attach the endcaps to the pvc with aquarium silicon cant i?


----------



## raggamuffin (Nov 11, 2005)

so it turns out the thread is too small on the little 6mm hose barb adapter to screw into the pvc section. how did you guys attach the co2 line to the pvc section? would it be safe to simply drill a hole that is smaller than the airtube and use pliers to yank it through, just like the lid of diy yeast co2 bottles?

also, is my eheim 2213 (440lph) going to have anough flow to work this thing?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Ditch the bio-balls. They will reduce flow and sooner or later will clog up.

They are not needed. I have built about 40 reactors and only made the mistake of putting bio-balls in the first two.

And yes the small hole method works quite well for running the CO2 tubing into the reactor. I have used that method with every reactor.


----------



## raggamuffin (Nov 11, 2005)

yeah good point about the bio balls. i took most out but left one in. now i think about it, why dont we use ping pong ball(s)? if the purpose of the bio balls is just to churn up the water in the reactor, why not use something that wont collect any material, ie a ping pong ball?










so whats the story with the check valves? is my plastic spring based check valve that will be between my generator and the reactor not strong enough? or are brass check valves only important when pressurised co2 is involved?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Plastic check valves break down very quickly when used with a CO2 system.


----------



## raggamuffin (Nov 11, 2005)

thanks for all the info guys. reactor set up and running no probs. and no leaks (touch wood!). turns out the 2213 was powerful enough to push the water through this thing but only just. im reading a ph of 6.7 at a kh of 4 degrees, which are pretty good readings. hopefully it will stay a little more stable now.
thanks again!


----------



## raggamuffin (Nov 11, 2005)

no luck. turns out the yeast co2 doesn't create enough pressue to work with the reactor. oh well ive heard of worse excuses to upgrade to pressurised! lol!

well ive had been running a milwaukee regulator for about a week now, and im getting good readings. the reactor does make a bit of racket, though. a lot of gurgling, burping. do the reactors you guys build make that noise? 

maybe its because of the bioball rattling around inside there?


----------

